# Probleme mit der Grafik-Darstellung im IE



## Dunsti (5. August 2001)

Hi,

hab auch mal ein Problem: Wenn ich mir im IE (Ver. 5.5) größere Grafiken anschauen will (z.B. das Große Bild von Sample 17 oder von dem Massenbattle) dann wird das Bild nicht richtig angezeigt. Es sind weiße Lücken in dem Bild (vor allem dann, wenn ich runter oder zur Seite scrolle)
An meiner Hardware liegts sicher nicht (PII 266 - 96MB Ram), da ich mir solche Bilder schon mal anschauen konnte.
Gibts da irgendwelche Einstellungen woran das liegen könnte ?

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (6. August 2001)

hi,
gehen die nach dem aktualisieren des fensters wieder weg?

dein gkarten speicher zu klein? 
ie explorer bzw. defekt?

lösungvorschlag:
versuche den ie5.5 auf das sp1 oder sp2 up zu daten, die auf der windows update seite sein müssten.
ich meine die sp1 und sp2 speziell für den ie, die es mittlerweile gibt.

%)


----------



## Quentin (6. August 2001)

sitzt du vielleicht an einem laptop? kann dann am display liegen... hatte das auch mal.... ;(( %) 

regards


----------



## Dunsti (10. August 2001)

Hi,

auch nach dem Updaten der Seite geht das net weg. Und ich sitze auch nicht an einem Laptop.
Außerdem wunderts mich, da es ja mal ging....

Eine Sache habe ich aber festgestellt: das Problem ist hauptsächlich in den Bereichen, die beim Bildaufbau nicht sichtbar sind, also wo ich scrollen muss, um diese Bereiche zu sehen.
Wenn ich dann ein anderes Programmfenster in den Vordergrund schalte und wieder zum Explorerfenster wechsele ist die Grafik größtenteils wieder ok, aber ein paar Streifen bleiben immer noch "verschwunden".

Das mit dem IE-Servicepack muss ich noch ausprobieren. Vielleicht isses dann besser...

Gruß
Dunsti


----------

